# Maui Beaches



## gnipgnop (Nov 2, 2011)

We will be in Maui, Lahaina, for a week in August.  Could someone please direct me to a good swimmable beach.  Is there a site I could go to with a map or directions to various beaches in Maui?  thanks for any help you can provide.

Also, any suggestions for first timers?  We already have a luau scheduled but what else would you suggest to do?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2011)

I am assuming you are going to be on Ka'anapali Beach since that is the resort area with a Lahaina address.  Ka'anapali Beach is the "Waikiki" of Maui.  It has miles of beautiful beach.  You will be able to swim directly in front of your resort.

Here is a list of posts about Maui Activities - https://www.google.com/search?client=gmail&rls=gm&q="maui activities"site:tugbbs.com&safe=active


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow .... I'm so impressed!  Yes we are on Ka'anapoli and I just love what I'm
seeing.  Can't believe I got this trade.  Even if we are facing the road, which we probably will since we are an exchanger....who cares??  Look at that view!  Can this view be seen from the swimming pool?  We are at WKORV.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2011)

WKORV is on the same beach, but on the other side of Black Rock - which is great, because it's not nearly as crowded.  In the first picture I posted, WKORV is behind the photographer.

Did you trade into WKROV or WKORV - North?


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 2, 2011)

It's KAA, I think that is South.  Never having been there, not sure.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2011)

The picture above is from the South Phase - the pool is right between the 2 buildings shown.

Here is the whole resort:


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow......I'm as happy as a pig in "poo".  Thanks Denise.  You are soooo "Johnny on the Spot"  all the time.   Don't know what I'd do without you!   How could I e-mail that picture to my best friend and her DH who will be traveling with us?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2011)

You can send them a link to the thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158120


----------



## artringwald (Nov 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I am assuming you are going to be on Ka'anapali Beach since that is the resort area with a Lahaina address.  Ka'anapali Beach is the "Waikiki" of Maui.  It has miles of beautiful beach.  You will be able to swim directly in front of your resort.



When you use one of Vincent K. Tylor's beautiful photos, you should give him credit for it:

http://www.hawaiianphotos.net/detail.aspx?ID=106


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2011)

artringwald said:


> When you use one of Vincent K. Tylor's beautiful photos, you should give him credit for it:
> 
> http://www.hawaiianphotos.net/detail.aspx?ID=106



It is indeed an exceptional picture, but I didn't get it from his website, so had no idea who the Photog was.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 2, 2011)

so is the south Bldgs. #2,3,4.  or are they on the opposite side?

South is #2, 3, & 4.  I would ask nicely not to be put in 4 - the only building at the resort with highway views.


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 2, 2011)

WKORV is my wife's favorite resort-Beach in Hawaii


----------



## artringwald (Nov 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It is indeed an exceptional picture, but I didn't get it from his website, so had no idea who the Photog was.



He put many of his Hawaii photos on webshots.com where anybody can download them. He often added comments to describe how he was able to get each shot. I see prints of his photos in gift shops all over Hawaii.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2011)

artringwald said:


> He put many of his Hawaii photos on webshots.com where anybody can download them. He often added comments to describe how he was able to get each shot. I see prints of his photos in gift shops all over Hawaii.



I looked at some of his other photos on his webpage after you posted the link - just beautiful!


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 3, 2011)

And I really prefer the WKORV south pool for it's quietness! The other pools are really easy to get to if that is what you prefere- the two resorts are intertwined. I ws just there for two weeks and am really sad to be back in the cold.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 3, 2011)

There a number of nice beaches in and around Lahaina but our favorite beach is Homoa Beach just outside of Hana. Its a salt and pepper sand beach with usually the perfect wave height for casual body surfing. A slice of paradise is what it is.

http://www.cambrafamily.com/Maui_by_the_sea.html


----------



## artringwald (Nov 3, 2011)

*Keawakapu Beach*

Hawaii has so many nice beaches, but our favorite is Keawakapu Beach:

http://www.mauibeachguide.com/Keawakapu_Beach.html

One year we stayed at Wailea Ekahi Village which fronts Keawakapu Beach. The beach is a nice golden sand, the waves are small enough for swimming, but big enough for boogie boarding, and at the south end are lava rocks with good snorkeling. What more could you ask for? When I went snorkeling by the lava rocks, I saw many fish and a green sea turtle that didn't seem to mind me swimming up close to him. It's also the only place I've been able to hear whales singing when I was under water.


----------



## hgjames (Nov 5, 2011)

[You may not post links to your own commercial website on TUG. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## hgjames (Nov 6, 2011)

Oops, looks like I posted a link I am not allowed to.

If you do a search in Google for "Maui beaches" you'll find a resource that lists all the most popular tourist beaches, includes maps, and aerial and panoramic (180 - 360 degree photos). I think it's quite useful, especially if you want to get a really good idea of what a beach "feels" like.

BTW, since my previous post was moderated, I feel it only fare to point out that the photos that are inserted directly into posts are also a violation of forum guidelines


----------



## daventrina (Nov 10, 2011)

And ....
It looks like this under the beach...







http://flic.kr/p/21Mvkm


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I am assuming you are going to be on Ka'anapali Beach since that is the resort area with a Lahaina address.  Ka'anapali Beach is the "Waikiki" of Maui.  It has miles of beautiful beach.  You will be able to swim directly in front of your resort.
> 
> Here is a list of posts about Maui Activities - https://www.google.com/search?client=gmail&rls=gm&q="maui activities"site:tugbbs.com&safe=active



 Change of subject! Denise in reading your rental website you listed that to rent or be a guest you must be 25 years old. Is this just your website or is this other resorts rules. I never heard of this ruling and have rented in Orlando and Tahoe for my daughter and never been told she needed to be 25 years old.  

 Reason I'm asking is because we are starting to look for honeymoon resort in Maui for May or June and Chris is 24 and Heather will be 23 years old at that time. If I'm understanding you no one under 25 years of age could stay at a timeshare resort which makes no sense!  

 PHIL


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2011)

Phil - I believe you are looking at the rental terms on my website - 

*"All guests must be 25 years of age, or accompanied by a parent or guardian.  The primary person listed on the confirmation must be 25 years of age."*

That means that I will not rent to a young adult under the age of 25.  If a parent over the age of 25 rents a timeshare from me, they can, of course bring their children of any age.

That rule is designed to avoid renting to the "spring break crowd."  It is my rule - not the resorts.

I believe most resorts are 18 or 21 - so your young people should be OK.


----------



## amanven (Dec 4, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> And I really prefer the WKORV south pool for it's quietness! The other pools are really easy to get to if that is what you prefere- the two resorts are intertwined. I ws just there for two weeks and am really sad to be back in the cold.



I am here at WKORV now and the north pool is actually the quieter one right now.  Tons of loungers avaliable and only a dozen people in the pool at any given time.
The place is gorgeous, and even if you are in building 4 the rooms are great. We have a corner lock off in building 4 that has a great view with no parking lot to look at so as far as I'm concerned building 4 isn't all that bad. At the moment, building 3 is receiving exterior paint so there is a lot of scaffolding around parts of that building for people in building 2 to view.


----------

